# Γενικά > Psyversity >  ONLINE WEBINAR Είμαστε η γενιά των Ζάναξ; Ψυχοθεραπεία VS Φαρμακοθεραπεία

## Aeon

Το ερώτημα που πολύ συχνά φτάνει στους ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας είναι:
*Να επιλέξω ψυχοθεραπεία ή φαρμακοθεραπεία; Να απευθυνθώ σε Ψυχίατρο ή Ψυχολόγο;*

Στην Online εκδήλωση του PSYCHOLOGY.GR, η *ψυχίατρος και ψυχοθεραπεύτρια, Χριστίνα Βαϊζίδου* θα απαντήσει σε καίρια ερωτήματα του συντονιστή της εκδήλωσης και των συμμετεχόντων σχετικά με το δίλημμα Ψυχοθεραπεία VS Φαρμακοθεραπεία

*Μεταξύ άλλων θα απαντηθούν τα ερωτήματα:*

Γιατί όλο και περισσότεροι άνθρωποι στρέφονται στα ηρεμιστικά/αντικαταθλιπτικά;Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θα πρέπει να λαμβάνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή;Μπορώ να εθιστώ σε αυτά τα φάρμακα;Μπορώ να τα σταματήσω μόνος μου όταν αρχίσω να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα;Μπορώ να τα προτείνω/δώσω σε κάποιον γνωστό μου που αντιμετωπίζει παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με το δικό μου;Πως θα καταλάβω μόνος μου, αν πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο ή και στους δύο;Πότε η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι επαρκής; Για ποια ψυχολογικά προβλήματα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο και για ποια σε ψυχίατρο;Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο αλλά ξεκίνησα να βλέπω και ψυχίατρο. Υπάρχει αντίφαση σε αυτό; Θα μπερδευτώ; Ποιος θα οργανώσει συνολικά την θεραπευτική παρέμβαση;Συχνά ακούω πως η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι για “ελαφριές” περιπτώσεις και η φαρμακοθεραπεία για “βαριές”. Μύθος ή αλήθεια;

Ημερομηνία- Ώρα διεξαγωγής: Τετάρτη, 23 Φεβρουαρίου, 19.00 - 20.15
Είδος εκδήλωσης: Online Webinar 
Τοποθεσία: ZOOM
Είσοδος Ελεύθερη

Ακολουθήστε τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο για να κάνετε έγκαιρα εγγραφή. 
*https://psyversity.psychology.gr/eve...makotherapeia/ 
*
Μετά την εγγραφή σας, θα λάβετε οδηγίες συμμετοχής, στο email που δηλώσατε κατά την εγγραφή σας.

----------


## Macgyver

https://www.lifo.gr/various/athina-poli-toy-xanax


ναι , ειμεθα η γενια των ζαναξ , στηη Ευρωπη δεν γραφουν τοσο ευκολα ζαναξ.....

----------

